# Composition Demonstration: Sketch, Orchestration, Audio



## Dave Connor (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a demonstration of a type of compositional process that many people have found helpful and illuminating. I have received numerous requests for it. Those interested in private lessons on Skype for this and other techniques from counterpoint to orchestration to midi mockups, please email me at: [email protected]

Any questions or discussion are most welcome! My website {in my signature below} has several pages of audio my work as well as a link to my imdb credits. Piano and Ochestrated versions audio below.

Thanks to Frederick! (v.i. control receives a percentage of all initial lesson payments.)

DC

Lesson:
http://www.vi-control.net/DC/DemonstrationCompLessonV2.pdf

Piano Sketch Audio
http://www.vi-control.net/DC/PianoSketch.mp3

Orchstrated Audio
http://www.vi-control.net/DC/Orchestrated.mp3


----------

